# What's your dating age range?



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

So......what is it ?


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I voted for 26-30 but I'm open for 18-40.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I usually say 24-36, with myself being 31. Oh wait, I'm older.

24-38.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

35-50


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

19-25, though I'd consider 26-30 too.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

24 to 36 and it goes up 1 year every birthday.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

19-25


----------



## Nameless Someone (Oct 21, 2010)

I voted 19-25, but it's actually 16-24.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I voted for 19-25, but it's actually 20-31.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

19-25.


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

19-25. No older, no younger. I am 20, so I prefer someone at least 21 or 19 (or 20, of course).


----------



## dominicwalli (May 12, 2011)

15-18O_O,im still too young to choose 19-25...


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

All of the above. Seriously, at least 17 though and up! Age don't mean **** to me.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I have hard enough time getting myself to meet people these days that I don't think I should limit myself to any age bracket- within reason. Really though I want to work on myself to where I can feel comfortable being back in relationships again. Just hope I can get there before it's too late.


----------



## s0dy (May 23, 2011)

My rule is whatever my age is +/-5 years. Obviously, exceptions can occur. Those are the limits, the ideal would be my age +/-2 years.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I voted 26-30, but I would date 24-30.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

I voted for 31-35. Really my age range is more like 26-40. I would perfer a guy who was a little older then me.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I voted for 31-35.

Hard to clearly define, though I'd think 25-45.


----------



## JanaNanner (Jul 20, 2011)

I chose 31-35, but I'll actually date anyone from around 21 to 35, give or take a couple of years. Age is just a number, but I do still have my limits.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

UltraShy said:


> I voted for 31-35.
> 
> Hard to clearly define, though I'd think 25-45.


awww so you'd date me?? :b


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

my ideal dating range would probably be something like 18-26.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I didn't vote, but I'll date anybody


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't date anymore and I would be inbetween groups. I would be 25-32 or so.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I voted 26-30, but I'd go up to 35.

Not that it matters.


----------



## NobodysPerfect (May 22, 2011)

Ideal age range would be 25-35

Ages id consider though would be 19-40


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Mine ain't on the list.

19-30

talking to a 29 year old now


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

...


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

For me + or -2 years of my own age, but I expect as I get older the range will expand, until it will stop at 30 at + or -10 years of my own age.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

21-36 but i voted for 26-30


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

I wish you could pick more than one choice. I would say 21-35 (not that I've really had any experience, but that's what my age range WOULD be :b)


----------



## orchidsandviolins (Jul 8, 2011)

19-25 would be about right, and it's what i voted for.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

Probably 26 - 40yrs of age:b


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

18-if she still looks good


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

14-25. That's ideal. But I don't care about age at all. I'd date a 40 year old if we were in love.


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

lissa530 said:


> I voted for 31-35. Really my age range is more like 26-40. I would perfer a guy who was a little older then me.


This! :yes


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Honestly, right now the age range's probably restricted to like 16 - 18.

Younger would be kinda weird, in that it's a _lot_ more obvious than if I were, I dunno, 25. Older, well, that'd seem weird too, especially 'cause past 18, they'd be done high school.

That range will probably grow once I'm outta high school. Although, even then, I'd rather not date a guy younger than me. I dunno, I've always had the mindset that if I knew they were younger than me, they were off-limits, even if by a few months. And in terms of older so long as there was a connection, I don't have a set cap (well, actually, I think subconsciously, I'd rule out an 87-year-old).


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

If I was actively looking for someone to date, I'd date someone between 21 and 45 (maybe older), depending on attraction (I had a 9 month flirtation with a 42 year old woman when I was 29). But I seriously doubt anyone under 35 would give me the time of day anyway. In fact, I'm ugly so this is entirely hypothetical.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

19-25 but I'd be open to 18-35. ;D Younger guys do come off really inexperienced and immature though so ideally 25 onwards.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

josh23 said:


> 14-25. That's ideal. But I don't care about age at all. I'd date a 40 year old if we were in love.


Aaron Johnson (kickass) and Sam Taylor Wood, he's 21 and she's 44


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

19-25


----------



## MoniqueS (Feb 21, 2011)

I think anywhere from 23 to 30. But I'd make exceptions depending.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

19-23 would probably be my best bet :con


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

18-40. Guess 19-25 is preferred though


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

Wacky Wednesdays said:


> Aaron Johnson (kickass) and Sam Taylor Wood, he's 21 and she's 44


The look so good together


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

17-25. 

Over 25 and the creep-factor comes into account.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Hadron said:


> 17-25.
> 
> Over 25 and the creep-factor comes into account.


 I've never heard anyone refer to an older woman with a younger man as a creep. It's usually only older men who have no problems dating young women who get that label.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Probably 21-35ish.


----------



## this portrait (Jul 18, 2009)

Well, really, it's 21-24, but yeah. (Yes, I'm THAT picky.)


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

I voted 26-30, but I would consider someone in their 30s. Wouldn't go younger than 25 probably.


----------



## wootmehver (Oct 18, 2007)

80+ for me. 

Younger people are just too damn immature for me.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

19-25.
But in reality, 22 being the oldest age.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Am I the only one who loves this thread?


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I didn't vote but. 18 - late 30's.
Ideally 20 - 25.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

My age minus or plus 3.


----------



## BornInTheWrongPlanet (Jul 22, 2011)

Voted 19-25, but it's more like 19-27/8


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

I would say 19-31, so at least within 6 years of my age. Possible exceptions though I guess.


----------



## Kiwong (Aug 6, 2010)

I don't date. There's no option for that.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Age doesn't matter. [:


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

I can never find anyone who wants to date me, so having a dating age range seems irrelevant. 26 - 30 I suppose though in this poll. But open to 18 - 48.


----------



## Nameless Someone (Oct 21, 2010)

Super Marshy said:


> Age doesn't matter. [:


Lol, aren't you fourteen though? Too young to disregard age IMO.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Nameless Someone said:


> Lol, aren't you fourteen though? Too young to disregard age IMO.


I know I'm a bit young to disregard age right now. But I'm talking about in the long run, the age of your significant other shouldn't matter. Once I finally turn 18, I know I'll still have the same mindset as I do now.


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

A lot of it has to do with their mindset; that is, I have no desire to be around people with immature child-like ways of thinking. 

At the moment, 18-30.. I don't know dude, but the important thing is not the creases on their face (or the lack of), but rather, the creases in their mind - if you know what I mean... Signs of aging for the better


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Who cares about age!!



phoelomek said:


> I really can't imagine that anyone >10 years older would ever be interested in me.


Ooh, if you really looked hard enough, you _might_ find a few 40-something men interested in dating a 20-something woman~


----------



## sociallyretarded (Aug 3, 2010)

I would say around 15-20. I find that any younger, or any older, and the differences would be way too big to ignore.


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

LaRibbon said:


> Those dating ranges aren't broad enough.


I second that.

That said, I voted 19-25, but I'd expand that to thirty.


----------



## Dan iel (Feb 13, 2011)

I really prefer a older woman, don't want a cougar though. 

21-28

Would be ideal.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

^I'm in the same boat. None of those ranges fit my personal preferences. Possibly someone up to the age of 28? With that said, age isn't usually a deciding factor unless by extremes.


----------



## Lostvoice (Aug 1, 2011)

26-30 but would consider anyone from 19-35


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

20-32 or some such. It's not an option, I didn't vote.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

19-31


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

I picked 19-25 even though I do go for guys much older LOL.

I think my Mom and Brother find me weird because I have the hots for guys in their 40's


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

109.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

20-30..more or less..


----------



## xDeadScreamx (Aug 4, 2011)

iunno, as long as i love the person, you know?

i guess 17-30. lol


----------



## AloneTillTheEnd (Aug 15, 2011)

I'd say 18-28. Seems like a nice range. Narrowing it might slim my chances too much. That might change if i was straight. Dunno.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

Well I don't like guys that are younger than me, so my dating range would probably be between 18-25.


----------



## SaDa (Jul 30, 2011)

19-25


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

19-25
In reality, 18-29 lol


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

25 to 40, I guess, but it doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

My age, maybe a few years older.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

well I have a boyfriend so I don't have a dating age range. He just turned 29 btw. 

If I was single I would say 20-30? I care more about maturity than age. I know people even in their late twenties can still be immature so I would have to do some searching... but I don't think I'd want to go higher than 30... maybe 31 or 32...


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

≥ 18.


----------



## barczyl (May 10, 2011)

18-25 sounds like a decent range, I'm more mature than most people my age.


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm 16 so...


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

18-30


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

piscesvixen said:


> I would say 20-45. Sometimes older men make awesome boyfriends .


Sugar daddies?:b


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

18-25, I much prefer older men though


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

MindOverMood said:


> Sugar daddies?:b


Hey, don't ruin it for the rest of us! :mum

jk :b


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

hard to pin an age for me. as i get older, i probably would like someone around my specific age. but if they are willing to give me the time of day, they have my immediate attention.


----------



## Lucy in the Sky (Aug 23, 2011)

piscesvixen said:


> LOL :lol ...No, not sugar daddies! I've never dated an older man for money (though I* do* get offers! :sus). It's their touch of grey hair and the lines that appear around their eyes when I make them laugh :b....and the fact they can pick out a bottle of wine, have interesting stories, calm demeanor ...


ahh...dreamyy


----------



## Cerrada (May 26, 2009)

I chose 26-30 although in actuality it's more 26-and beyond!

I enjoy the company of older men. lul


----------



## freakitty (Dec 17, 2010)

25 - 35


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i voted for 19-25, yet the boy i like is almost 18.


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

21-30, plus or minus tax...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

31-35...although I can make an exception.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

I voted 19-25, but my real preferred range is 18-30 at this age. Maturity matters more to me than age though.


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

19-25.


Though if there was an "Anybody who's willing" category i'd go for that


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

I'd say anywhere from 17-24.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Voted 19-25, though I'd rather have a girl that's 18-19.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

28-45. Although that's not set in stone.


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

The closer to my age the better, so 19-25. I find women in their 30's very attractive too but let's be honest a long term relationship with one isn't gonna work. We'd be at very different points career wise and just in general life, they might be looking to have kids by that age etc and that's not for me. I'd prefer someone nearer to my age give or take a few years either way.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

i'm 27 and my dating range is about 26-30.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Anywhere from 20 up, really.

Every girl I've encountered that was around 18 or so feels weird. We see in such different wavelengths that I'd be very surprised if we made ANY sort of mental connection. I know most of my peers seem to go for these types of girls, but I guess I'm different.

Interesting that every girl I've hooked up with was older than me. And the few that were younger were all still born on the same year as me.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

18.223+-27.32545+


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> 18.223+-27.32545+


So if any are within hours out of that range, they are off limits?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

BlazingLazer said:


> So if any are within hours out of that range, they are off limits?


 yeah unfortunately. :um


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> yeah unfortunately. :um


Dang. That must hold true for twins too, if they're born hours apart. More fun for me then! :boogie


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

20 - 30, preferably older than me.


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

I'd **** anything from 17-40 but dating 19-30.


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

I wish you could pick more than one age range, because I have multiple preferences. I ended up choosing 26-30, but I would date up to 40, I think. I wouldn't mind dating someone younger than me, as well, as long as they are legal. I'm not that picky about age. I'm more focused on intelligence and maturity among other personality traits.


----------



## gmdrew (Jan 8, 2012)

I am 35 and for me I would have to say anyone that I can connect with between 18-45. Age is just a number (as long as it is legal) and it has to do with maturity, not years.


----------



## Nightlight (Jan 7, 2012)

18-23.


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

...


----------



## Josh O (Jan 5, 2012)

Anyone 28 or under.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

18+


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm 35. For a relationship 27-38. For casual sex 21-30.


----------



## ShiptoShore (Dec 22, 2011)

I voted 19-25 but ideally I would rather 22-30.

I know I'll never date an 18 year old again been there, too much difference in life experience and maturity!


----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

i can swing in both directions so ..25 -35


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

20 and up preferably. Some people are very mature for their age and age isn't always an indicator of where people are at financially or w/e.... I'm not that interested in money or kids at the moment so I couldn't care less.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Mine doesn't really fit the options. I'd say about 21 to 28. Although I'd consider dating outside that range, depending on the guy.


----------



## anotherusername (Nov 5, 2011)

18-22, I guess. Not that exact age matters, but being the same age makes it easier to relate, share experiences, etc.


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

I voted for 26-30, but that's only two years on either side of me, currently and I know my range is wider than that, but I'm not really sure from what to what, exactly. I've usually been attracted to guys that are very close to my own age (within two or three years), but it's not like a few years extra younger or older couldn't work out; it'd just really depend on the person I guess.


----------



## Scrumpilump2000 (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm 38. I'd say 26-35, but it depends on the person....for the right woman? Anything from 18 (yeah, in my dreams!) right on up to 50's, I guess.
My experience with the oppsite sex has been pretty limited. I'm grateful for what I've experienced but I'd like to have had, and to have, more and better loves!
So what's the deal? Shyness. Fear of rejection (because attraction is not a guaranteed thing, by far). Fear of not measuring up to societal expectations (lotsa money, real good job, etc.)


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

19-25. They definitely have to be out of high school.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

In theory, I'd currently be interested in dating someone between about 21 and 26. So, three years younger to two years older. However, it's quite possible I'd refine that based on experience, of which I have basically none.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Age aint nothin' but a numba


70+


Bonus points if they can glide with their bingo wings..


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

Well if i did date, I chose 26-30. But it's probably more like 22 to 32


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Mine doesn't fit the options either. I'd go from 18-30 (I'm more attracted to older guys).


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

19-25.

Yeah yeah I know I'm 16 but me & most teen guys just don't get along. I like older guys.


----------



## Cyber Lume (Sep 19, 2010)

31-35, though I'd extend the age range a bit. 

I get along better with people in this age range or older - generally speaking, people in my own age group irk me. Honestly, though, I have a hard time imagining dating anyone, so... :stu


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

21+. I don't really know what my top age would be for a cut-off. I'm attracted to older women so it's tough for me to say.


----------



## losinitlol (Jan 22, 2012)

No more than 5 years older...
So 17-22 right now


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

19-25 ^^ not too young, not too old.. I'd rather the other person be the same age though xD


----------



## tjames (Jan 31, 2012)

Mine doesn't fit. I am in a relationship but if I weren't it would be 24 - 60. Age ain't nothing but a number to me. I just don't find youth all that attractive. I am 27 myself.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

It really depends on the person, but I'd say 23 might be too young for me, and 47 might be too old.

But you never know.


----------



## kpx0 (Mar 12, 2012)

I voted 19-25, but it's really more like 16-30


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

16-129, though I'd prefer younger than 80 since anyone older would probably be difficult to travel with and the relationship couldn't become long-term.


----------



## redskinsfan17 (Feb 9, 2012)

15-18.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I am 29. I would say 26-33. But I'm married so it's irrelevant.


----------



## Layla (Feb 24, 2012)

I voted 19-25, but I would go to 27 or maybe 28 at the most.


----------



## kindasorta (Apr 20, 2009)

I would've like multiple choices here. I'd say at 27 my dating age range goes from about 21-31 years old.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

probably like 22-40


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

Layla said:


> I voted 19-25, but I would go to 27 or maybe 28 at the most.


Aww. :cry


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

18-30
:clap


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

legal to mummified


----------

